# personal relationship with god



## vowell462 (Jun 2, 2013)

Its a fairly rural area where I live. From the locals I have seen, I cant express how hypocritical they are. Full of Friday and sat nights boozing, then on to sunday morning forgiveness. Three different southern Baptist churches are in our area, and one preacher in particular, speaks mainly of his objection to homosexuality whether on the pulpit, in the store, or on social networking sites. But the other common thing I hear from people is that they have a " personal relationship with god". This baffles me as I have heard people say they speak to him, he speaks back, etc. Anyway, this is a common expression the Baptist use in my area, that they have a personal relationship with god. I guess im looking for answers on what this means. To me, it seems like a way to say they are more special because they really believe that god is on their level, and not mine. I don't get it. My wife and I have a personal relationship, but never had god speak to me. 

So, in contrast, those of you who have a personal relationship with god, can you explain it some?


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 2, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Its a fairly rural area where I live. From the locals I have seen, I cant express how hypocritical they are. Full of Friday and sat nights boozing, then on to sunday morning forgiveness. Three different southern Baptist churches are in our area, and one preacher in particular, speaks mainly of his objection to homosexuality whether on the pulpit, in the store, or on social networking sites. But the other common thing I hear from people is that they have a " personal relationship with god". This baffles me as I have heard people say they speak to him, he speaks back, etc. Anyway, this is a common expression the Baptist use in my area, that they have a personal relationship with god. I guess im looking for answers on what this means. To me, it seems like a way to say they are more special because they really believe that god is on their level, and not mine. I don't get it. My wife and I have a personal relationship, but never had god speak to me.
> 
> So, in contrast, those of you who have a personal relationship with god, can you explain it some?



i see some of these people from time to time when i get my bi-polar meds filled...they have voices in there head and answering back,that's  a mental illness called schizophrenia...they are delusional,paranoid, can be violent ,and jabbering at the mouth all the time....


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 2, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Its a fairly rural area where I live. From the locals I have seen, I cant express how hypocritical they are. Full of Friday and sat nights boozing, then on to sunday morning forgiveness.



Matthew 7:21


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe you should ask this in the Christian forum


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 2, 2013)

I believe that I have a personal relationship with God. To me this means being aware of His presence, asking for His guidance and support, leaning on Him to help carry a burden, believing in His Grace and Glory, sharing the gift of salvation, and feeling humble. He speaks to me, but I don’t hear voices in my head (perhaps that is reserved for the truly blessed). He communicates to me through an overwhelming sense of peace, and/or the awareness that something is true. I speak to Him through prayer, and when I pray, I am usually going to shed a tear. I feel most compelled by the presence of His spirit when I pray.

For those who wish to comment:

Please don’t ask about my grammatically incorrect capitalizations.

Please don’t ask for a scientific or logical explanation about my comments. There is not one, there cannot be one. I am fully aware of that, and fully accept it.


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 2, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Matthew 7:21


Well that takes car of about 97% of the people Ive met not making it to the gates.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 3, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I believe that I have a personal relationship with God. To me this means being aware of His presence, asking for His guidance and support, leaning on Him to help carry a burden, believing in His Grace and Glory, sharing the gift of salvation, and feeling humble. He speaks to me, but I don’t hear voices in my head (perhaps that is reserved for the truly blessed). He communicates to me through an overwhelming sense of peace, and/or the awareness that something is true. I speak to Him through prayer, and when I pray, I am usually going to shed a tear. I feel most compelled by the presence of His spirit when I pray.
> 
> For those who wish to comment:
> 
> ...



Spot on.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I believe that I have a personal relationship with God. To me this means being aware of His presence, asking for His guidance and support, leaning on Him to help carry a burden, believing in His Grace and Glory, sharing the gift of salvation, and feeling humble. He speaks to me, but I don’t hear voices in my head (perhaps that is reserved for the truly blessed). He communicates to me through an overwhelming sense of peace, and/or the awareness that something is true. I speak to Him through prayer, and when I pray, I am usually going to shed a tear. I feel most compelled by the presence of His spirit when I pray.
> 
> For those who wish to comment:
> 
> ...



Maybe you should stop posting in the APOLOGETICS section then.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Maybe you should stop posting in the APOLOGETICS section then.



The question was asked in this forum, by one of "y'all."


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> The question was asked in this forum, by one of "y'all."



I told him to go ask the Christians.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> He communicates to me through an overwhelming sense of peace, and/or the awareness that something is true. I speak to Him through prayer..... I feel most compelled by the presence of His spirit when I pray.



^^That sums it up.  

It's not like I am praying, and Jesus walks in and pulls up a chair.  That's not what folks typically mean by "personal relationship."


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I believe that I have a personal relationship with God. To me this means being aware of His presence, asking for His guidance and support, leaning on Him to help carry a burden, believing in His Grace and Glory, sharing the gift of salvation, and feeling humble. He speaks to me, but I don’t hear voices in my head (perhaps that is reserved for the truly blessed). He communicates to me through an overwhelming sense of peace, and/or the awareness that something is true. I speak to Him through prayer, and when I pray, I am usually going to shed a tear. I feel most compelled by the presence of His spirit when I pray.
> 
> For those who wish to comment:
> 
> ...





JB0704 said:


> ^^That sums it up.
> 
> It's not like I am praying, and Jesus walks in and pulls up a chair.  That's not what folks typically mean by "personal relationship."




Wow.  You're one special person.  If only you could get everyone to accept that you have the ear of god you could lead us all.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Wow.  You're one special person.  If only you could get everyone to accept that you have the ear of god you could lead us all.



A person of my beliefs tends to believe that the same options are available to you as well, and we are all "special."


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> A person of my beliefs tends to believe that the same options are available to you as well, and we are all "special."



I can get the discernment power too?  What if god tells me something opposite of what he tells you?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> I can get the discernment power too?  What if god tells me something opposite of what he tells you?



Ambush, could you be anymore insincere?


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Ambush, could you be anymore insincere?



Serious as a heart attack.  I can't believe anyone would have the gall to think that a god talks to them.  Especially in a way that only they can receive it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> I can't believe anyone would have the gall to think that a god talks to them.  Especially in a way that only they can receive it.



Who has claimed that?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> I can get the discernment power too?



If you want to have this discussion, and we can take each other seriously, I will be more than happy to humor you.

To your question, a Christian will believe that the Bible is the filter for discernment....is what I am seeing / feeling / believing contradicting that which I believe to be "true?"  It's not some magical experience.



ambush80 said:


> What if god tells me something opposite of what he tells you?



See above.  Who knows.  Maybe one of us is wrong???


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Who has claimed that?



Do other people around you feel the same thing you do or get the same message you do when discerning or praying?


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> If you want to have this discussion, and we can take each other seriously, I will be more than happy to humor you.
> 
> To your question, a Christian will believe that the Bible is the filter for discernment....is what I am seeing / feeling / believing contradicting that which I believe to be "true?"  It's not some magical experience.
> 
> ...



I'm admittedly blunt and my sense of humor is fairly dry but I have very strong feelings about people who claim to "hear" (however that works) god or that he instructs them to act......very strong feelings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Its a fairly rural area where I live. From the locals I have seen, I cant express how hypocritical they are. Full of Friday and sat nights boozing, then on to sunday morning forgiveness. Three different southern Baptist churches are in our area, and one preacher in particular, speaks mainly of his objection to homosexuality whether on the pulpit, in the store, or on social networking sites. But the other common thing I hear from people is that they have a " personal relationship with god". This baffles me as I have heard people say they speak to him, he speaks back, etc. Anyway, this is a common expression the Baptist use in my area, that they have a personal relationship with god. I guess im looking for answers on what this means. To me, it seems like a way to say they are more special because they really believe that god is on their level, and not mine. I don't get it. My wife and I have a personal relationship, but never had god speak to me.
> 
> So, in contrast, those of you who have a personal relationship with god, can you explain it some?


The people you speak of are merely talking on the phone without even knowing what number to dial (yeah it's a euphemism, figure it out)


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Do other people around you feel the same thing you do or get the same message you do when discerning or praying?



As a general rule, I am discussing those things which are personal to me.  For instance, my wife and I will pray over a certain subject, and wait until we are in unison before making big decisions.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> I have very strong feelings about people who claim to "hear" (however that works) god or that he instructs them to act......very strong feelings.



Ok.  I do believe you are lumping those who pray in with crazy folks, but, either way, given your aversion to this topic, I don't think I can convince you one is not the other.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Ok.  I do believe you are lumping those who pray in with crazy folks, but, either way, given your aversion to this topic, I don't think I can convince you one is not the other.



The voices may not be telling you to fly a plane into a building but they may instruct you who to vote for.   Either way I'm leery.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> The voices may not be telling you to fly a plane into a building but they may instruct you who to vote for.   Either way I'm leery.



Who said there are voices?  You can call me crazy, and be leery of me, I can't do much about it.  I don't think I'm real interested in discussing it much further until we can agree on a few basic assumptions.....which we are world's apart on right now....

1. There are not "voices."
2. We are discussing "normal" people.
3. "Mediation / prayer" are practiced by people across many specturms of beliefs....and I ahve difficulty understanding your aversion to the practice.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 3, 2013)

Pay attention to those who claim to have a personal relationship. It always involves what they "do". I pray, I, I, I.... I pay taxes but I don't have a personal relationship with Uncle Sam.  I have a personal relationship with my earthly father, because of who I am, not because of what I do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> Pay attention to those who claim to have a personal relationship. It always involves what they "do". I pray, I, I, I.... I pay taxes but I don't have a personal relationship with Uncle Sam. * I* have a personal relationship with my earthly father, because of who *I* am, not because of what *I* do.


Somebody once used I,I,I as an example. Interesting attempt to divert away from that theory.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Who said there are voices?  You can call me crazy, and be leery of me, I can't do much about it.  I don't think I'm real interested in discussing it much further until we can agree on a few basic assumptions.....which we are world's apart on right now....
> 
> 1. There are not "voices."
> 2. We are discussing "normal" people.
> 3. "Mediation / prayer" are practiced by people across many specturms of beliefs....and I ahve difficulty understanding your aversion to the practice.



You set the ground rules.

1. What would you like to call the "voices"?  
2. You define normal.  
3. I can accept meditation as a way to tap into one's subconscious though I have my doubts as to whether or not your average person has the capacity to interpret their experience with the certainty that they claim.  I liken it to people who claim to be mediums.  I don't put it passed them that they might be tapping into misunderstood natural phenomena but since I don't believe in the supernatural or the divine (for reasons that we've discussed ad infinitum) I don't think that's what they're experiencing.   

I see meditation as a more in depth way of listening to your "gut".  Same with prayer.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> You set the ground rules.
> 
> 1. What would you like to call the "voices"?
> A believers assessment of the circumstances, not "voices" at all.
> ...



Does that work?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody once used I,I,I as an example. Interesting attempt to divert away from that theory.


And you think the use of these I's are the same?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 3, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Its a fairly rural area where I live. From the locals I have seen, I cant express how hypocritical they are. Full of Friday and sat nights boozing, then on to sunday morning forgiveness. Three different southern Baptist churches are in our area, and one preacher in particular, speaks mainly of his objection to homosexuality whether on the pulpit, in the store, or on social networking sites. But the other common thing I hear from people is that they have a " personal relationship with god". This baffles me as I have heard people say they speak to him, he speaks back, etc. Anyway, this is a common expression the Baptist use in my area, that they have a personal relationship with god. I guess im looking for answers on what this means. To me, it seems like a way to say they are more special because they really believe that god is on their level, and not mine. I don't get it. My wife and I have a personal relationship, but never had god speak to me.
> 
> So, in contrast, those of you who have a personal relationship with god, can you explain it some?



Very well said. 

I'll add this. God does not "speak" to me, but there is no doubt in my mind that he could if he was so inclined. I do believe that there are certain scenarios and definitely occassions in history where God has spoken using an earthly voice though.

Instead God speaks to me through placing certain things in my life at the exact time I need them that help to serve as a guide and comfort for me(conversely I think he can NOT place things in my life if that is his plan). Has there ever been a time when there was something going on in your life when you needed something and it came to be, maybe a new job whan an old one was lost? How about a rough day at work and a song comes on the radio that puts it all in perspective? Or an accident on the highway that had you not been held up earlier you likely would have been in? How about a cure for an illness that was supposedly terminal? Too many things happen on a daily basis in my life for me to not believe that my God is in control. Psalm 23 comes to mind. 

My point is whether or not God "speaks" to someone in an audible tone is not an indication of his presence in their lives. My mother died when I was 13. I can still "hear" her telling me certain things, even though she's been gone a while now. Maybe I am crazy for hearing her voice too?

All I know is I find comfort in the fact that he is with me and I can fall back on him daily. There are a lot of things in this often cruel world that I don't understand and there are a lot of times when I feel lost or heavy laden. It is in these moments especially when I feel his presence most and I also think that these are the times when he "speaks" to me.

Don't know why I typed all that. It's not something that can be clearly argued or debated. I'm sure that with all the wisdom of the A/A/A's on this forum you can proceed to tear my "argument" to shreds and question it's validity and that's ok. The beauty of this arrangement I have with God is that it's not an exclusive offer (Lord knows that if it was I wouldn't be invited). The offer is open for everybody, all you have to do is take it.

Thanks for this thread by the way. It's easy to get caught up in the daily grind and not reflect on our walk with Christ. It's been a pretty rough few days around here, with me and the wife having been under the weather on top of the anxiety of expecting our first child any day now. I think just taking the time to type up this reply allowed the Lord to step into my life and reassure me/strengthen my resolve.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Very well said.
> 
> I'll add this. God does not "speak" to me, but there is no doubt in my mind that he could if he was so inclined. I do believe that there are certain scenarios and definitely occassions in history where God has spoken using an earthly voice though.
> 
> ...



Religion may be ideal for you.


----------



## Four (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like the term personal is a bit of a misnomer. 

If I left out food for you, or turned up your air conditioning, maybe moved a screw out from behind your car before you pull out in the morning, but we've never seen each other or spoken.. i'd say its pretty impersonal. 

On a side note, I think that someone that someone that "feels" the presence of god is just taking something natural, and externally personifying it. 

For instance, if i'm standing on a ladder and i look down and feel woozy, or butterflies in my stomach, and I assume it's god looking out for me, telling me to get down from the ladder.

Similar thing to when people hear voices.. it's likely an internal monologue with yourself.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

Four said:


> Sounds like the term personal is a bit of a misnomer.
> 
> If I left out food for you, or turned up your air conditioning, maybe moved a screw out from behind your car before you pull out in the morning, but we've never seen each other or spoken.. i'd say its pretty impersonal.
> 
> ...



Ladder?


----------



## Four (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Ladder?



grr, i even caught one of those already...


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 3, 2013)

Four said:


> Sounds like the term personal is a bit of a misnomer.
> 
> If I left out food for you, or turned up your air conditioning, maybe moved a screw out from behind your car before you pull out in the morning, but we've never seen each other or spoken.. i'd say its pretty impersonal.
> 
> ...



That's the problem. How can someone be so sure that it's god talking to them?  How can a deist be sure that when Allah talks to someone that wasn't really him?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, I know God is not on my level, or yours. He is far above any level I could hope to achieve. He chose me, I responded, and not one part of my life has been the same since. Worship to me is a response to a relationship I don't deserve. It is a relationship that is more than holding hands or sharing a milkshake with two straws. This relationship redefines every other aspect of my life. It supersedes everything; it is the lens by which all other things are now seen and the filter through which all decisions are made. He said follow, so I do. It has been a much better journey than I ever would have thought possible. There is nothing like it, and I hope you get to feel what I do, and hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 3, 2013)

Four said:


> Sounds like the term personal is a bit of a misnomer.
> 
> If I left out food for you, or turned up your air conditioning, maybe moved a screw out from behind your car before you pull out in the morning, but we've never seen each other or spoken.. i'd say its pretty impersonal.
> 
> ...



When I was in Japan, I suffered from vertigo. Especially in more confined spaces. I thought there was something wrong with me. Maybe my blood pressure had finally crossed into the stupid zone, or the change in environment and diet was too much for me.

After three days, I started to get really worried. I mentioned it to our Japanese guide. It took a little charades to get him to understand, but then he laughed. "No", he said. "Those are little earthquakes. Lots of them everyday." I didn't think it was God telling me to get out of Japan.

Your analogy is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 3, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> Pay attention to those who claim to have a personal relationship. It always involves what they "do". I pray, I, I, I.... I pay taxes but I don't have a personal relationship with Uncle Sam.  I have a personal relationship with my earthly father, because of who I am, not because of what I do.



Yup, that is love.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 3, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> I'm admittedly blunt and my sense of humor is fairly dry but I have very strong feelings about people who claim to "hear" (however that works) god or that he instructs them to act......very strong feelings.



There are no voices (for me at least).
God has already instructed us how to act (in the Bible) before any "conversations" with Him.
It is not like I "hear voices", and they are telling me to "fly a plane into a building". That would make me crazy.

Sorry about your strong feelings. Does that mean you really like me? or not?


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The people you speak of are merely talking on the phone without even knowing what number to dial (yeah it's a euphemism, figure it out)



cute.


----------



## Theodore981 (Jun 4, 2013)

I believe a "personal relationship" is merely in a person's mind.  The mind is a powerful thing.

I believe if there is a God (I tend to believe we do have a creator), then neither he nor Jesus get involved in our daily lives.  Nor do they talk, or communicate in any way with anyone, in my opinion.  Nor do they make any events happen that we pray for.  I have, twice, felt that a higher power helped me with myself, when I broke down and asked for it.  I woke up the next morning feeling completely washed, and relieved of my burdens.  But then again, the mind is a powerful thing.  Maybe I solved my own dilemmas in my sleep.  Who knows?

Heck I wouldn't worship someone who would let a little baby suffer and die, unless X number of people prayed for the baby to be saved.  I want nothing at all to do with a higher power that behaves like that.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 5, 2013)

Theodore981 said:


> I believe a "personal relationship" is merely in a person's mind.  The mind is a powerful thing.
> 
> I believe if there is a God (I tend to believe we do have a creator), then neither he nor Jesus get involved in our daily lives.  Nor do they talk, or communicate in any way with anyone, in my opinion.  Nor do they make any events happen that we pray for.  I have, twice, felt that a higher power helped me with myself, when I broke down and asked for it.  I woke up the next morning feeling completely washed, and relieved of my burdens.  But then again, the mind is a powerful thing.  Maybe I solved my own dilemmas in my sleep.  Who knows?
> 
> Heck I wouldn't worship someone who would let a little baby suffer and die, unless X number of people prayed for the baby to be saved.  I want nothing at all to do with a higher power that behaves like that.



If "He" exists He's not subject to what you think right and wrong is.


----------

